# Ryobi re600 bit adapter



## bobbyt (Oct 4, 2009)

I need a adapter for a ryobi re600. Need to use 1/4" bit. 
Adapter part number 6072223. Does anyone know where to
get one?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Bob!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobbyt said:


> I need a adapter for a ryobi re600. Need to use 1/4" bit.
> Adapter part number 6072223. Does anyone know where to
> get one?


Hi Bob, welcome to the forums.
Here is one from Whiteside:
WHITESIDE Router Bit Shank Adapters - Woodcraft.com
a little on the pricey side but should work.
You might also try:
ereplacementparts.com. 
They have a section on Ryobi parts

Edit - Are you in the UK? I just checked ereplacementparts and they have nothing on the model number nor part number. This usually happens to me when the router hasn't been marketed in the US.


----------



## bobbyt (Oct 4, 2009)

I ordered adapter from Tools-Plus. I will know in a couple of days if it works or not.

Thanks for all your help. Bobby T.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobbyt said:


> I ordered adapter from Tools-Plus. I will know in a couple of days if it works or not.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Bobby T.


I think you will be OK. Collett adapter is basically a precision made bushing. As long as the OD and ID are correct.


----------



## Boballoo (Oct 12, 2009)

bobbyt said:


> I ordered adapter from Tools-Plus. I will know in a couple of days if it works or not.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Bobby T.


Hi Bobby, I have the same problem, RE600 and I need an adapter. Ryobi says it is no longer available from them but did not point me to anyone who has one. Just wondered if your worked? Do you have a link to the item you purchased? 

Will the ones that jschaben posted work (thank you, by the way) 

Thank for your help and any one else who might be able to help with this too. (Interesting that three of us looking for an RE600 adapter are named "Bob.")


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob(s) <g>

I have an RE600 with the original adapters and I'll assure you they are generic. The only thing is the inner and outer diameters and that they are true and concentric. I used one of the adapters in my table-mounted (PC 7518) router and it worked just fine.


----------

